# Need advice about cheating wife



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello everyone 
MY wife cheated on me 11 months into my first marriage she confessed and begged for forgiveness I forgave her but it was very hard to trust her and I was suspicious about everything the in december of 2008 she moved out without any warning we tried to spend time together as much as possible but became more and more difficult she became busy building her new life else where now i found out she is seeing some one else I asked if she wanted a divorce she wont say yes or no I figure she loves two people now knowing she is seeing another guy is killing me beyond words what should I do ???


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like she is playing both sides of the fence - your her safety net. I'd say she's done (considering she moved out and is building a new life without you).


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Sue her for divorce and be rid of her. If she can't make up her mind AFTER she already vowed to be faithful to you, and she moved out to screw someone else, then she is not in love with you as a wife should be. 

Move on.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

:iagree:


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

Respect yourself enough to refuse to be anyone's "Plan B".

ONCE is forgivable, but twice is absolutely not! I don't mean to sound brash, but it's time to take out the trash.

my wife had an affair on me at the end of last year. I have forgiven her and times are great, but she knows that if she cheats again, reconciliation won't even be open for discussion.

She has either learned her lesson, or she hasn't... Only time will tell. Apparently yours did not learn the lesson.

~Moog


----------



## kate_spencer (Feb 20, 2009)

You should think about yourself, don't take all this from her. She can't have you both, just either you or him.. but she's now starting to have new life with him, and don't want to divorce you? This is definitely a no no.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

She has to understand she doesn't get to have sex with him and wedded bliss with you. File for divorce.


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

"Preciate it baby! You's good people... Now GET OFF MY PROPERTY!"

~Moog


----------



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you all for your advice I decided to get a divorce and move on it really hurts because i was true to her and loved her with all my heart and she turned and betrayed me for all i have done for her just pray that i will heal from this and I will some day find that person who will love me and be faithfull to me god bless you all


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I think you will be fine, you will need some time to heal, but you will be fine and you will find the right woman for you.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

It's good to hear that you're moving on. I hope that you do find that special person.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

God gives us so much time on this planet, divorce and find a mate to fufill your life my friend.

Misery is not the way.


----------



## WhatToThink (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep, as must of the people are saying, I agree. Divorce her and find your soulmate. Even if you feel like she IS your soulmate right now, you'll be shocked in the future when you really do find the right one. There is someone out there waiting to love you and be faithful to you forever  Keep your faith, and keep moving forward.


----------

